# Hey you no castin FHB's..let's hit the grass again...



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Hold on git yer perverted mind back in line..I mean tossing the weights and measurin.....

any weekend before the 22/23 (Rod show in Raliegh)...

Wanna toss shooters inferno and some other toys afore I go shopping...

Whaos up for it??

And Al....where my damn movie....I been waitin to see me handsome self in action......


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

whats a FHB?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Custer,

put the movie up in the 1st thread...

By the way...still ain't find the cats in that Persian Kitty movie


Would like to test out the ful length Fusion and re-built Nitro...
Walt D does some reel purty werk


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Was gonna cast tomorrow somewhere as I will have the three CTS prototypes on me to test!

Lemme know!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

beach_chic said:


> whats a FHB?


Fish Hungry Bastard.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Fish Hungry Bastard.



How would you know? 

take that sig down now!




> Was gonna cast tomorrow somewhere as I will have the three CTS prototypes on me to test!
> 
> Lemme know!


Where ya planin on castin?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lets do Tcc*

im in let me know


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I'll have the CTS at Princess Anne Athletic Complex by the Ampitheater at 9am until???? It is located off Dam Neck Rd. between Princess Anne and Salem Rd.

There is a empty field behind a row of trees which looks more than suitible I will be at. 

I plan on parking at New castle Elementary school parking lot and walking a few hundred yards back to the complex.

PM me if you want my cell #


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

The long dirt road at the bottom in the middle, take that and the triangleish looking field is where we will be. The scholl is right down to the left of the dirt road off Elbow/DamNeck.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

apperciate the offer on Dam neck, but at todays prices thats a hunnered dollar trip right now...But now iffn yall wanna meet at TCC..
Weyall...I wuz thinkin next saturday (There aint many 62 d days in february and the bride done lay claim on tomorrow)...back at TCC....

Whose in?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Custer said:


> apperciate the offer on Dam neck, but at todays prices thats a hunnered dollar trip right now...But now iffn yall wanna meet at TCC..
> Weyall...I wuz thinkin next saturday (There aint many 62 d days in february and the bride done lay claim on tomorrow)...back at TCC....
> 
> Whose in?


Next Sat is possible for me. I'm going fishing tomorrow.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Next Sat is possible for me. I'm going fishing tomorrow.


I'm going... well... not fishing tomorrow. I'm in for next Sat at TCC. Might even try a cast this time. :redface:


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Dixie, what time I think i can make it after work.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

ST,

I'll call ya in a bit!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

anyone casting today?? what time and where. 

frank


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Im in for TCC on the 16th


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

guess ill try the sports plex around noon.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm down for it too. 16th is good.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

met dixie and bucket at the sportsplex. not a bad place to cast.
(all this time i thought dixie was a chick, no offence). not a bad field at all concidering there is just no place to go in the VAB area. i got off a few casts and tried the CTS from NZ. i actually got better distance with it then my zippy. 573 and 575, using the 8-12 model. super light weight and a nice finish. i think this could be a good field rod, i think he told me the length was 13'6, soft tip and seems to load really well. i dont know all the specs on the rod but the butt has alot more give then my zipp also. i may be wrong but it seems to load really deep into the rod. i was throwing 150grams, 31mm, and 60 shock, with a strong crosswind of at least 15 mph. it was fun. will be interested to see what others have to say about this rod. i was impressed.

frank


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

demonfish said:


> met dixie and bucket at the sportsplex. not a bad place to cast.
> (all this time i thought dixie was a chick, no offence).
> 
> frank


Hehe. 

I won't go there. 

Sorry I missed ya, Frank. The little ones were getting impatient watchin' daddy cast. I think I made four casts before they forced me to leave. 

I did hit 140 yards with a Hatteras cast on the 5oz-8oz CTS rod. That was with my second cast and using a FUBAR reel belongin' to NS4D. The line was underwrapped on the spool, cross wind of 15+, no practice with the rod, ect. I could have gotten 150+ yards with a properly spooled reel. 

That's a very powerful rod to be so freakin' light. Very easy to load, too.

I'm not sure that soft tip is for me. However, that rod will sure make many happy with the light weight, tons of power and so easy to load.

I could have hit 150+ yards if that reel was spooled properly.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

> (all this time i thought dixie was a chick, no offence).


None taken!

Nice to see some old faces and good to meet ya Frank!

Taken some more asprin right now as it was along day of casting. Not to mention the 14oz taht went about 120yards on the 8-12oz CTS!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

If you don't mind a no throwin SOB I'd like to join you on the 16th weather permitting, I need all the help I can get. I've been waitin' for someone to show me how to throw like Crawfish.

Walt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Come on out Walt. I had a blast last time I made it out.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Hehe.
> 
> I won't go there.
> 
> ...


Show up to a gun fight with 2 kids? Gimme a break...yer the big dummy that re-spooled the reel...

Maybe yer bosses should give you more unpaid leave to learn how to tie on a shock

CTS rods were pretty sweet. The 5-8 was a reel nice rod. Really liked 7 oz's...and was real 6oz friendly.


The CTS blanks are super lite and not a chore to load.

Now how much $$$$$$????


BTW NJ...while you were "ditch diggin'"...tol' yer son he was adopted


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Show up to a gun fight with 2 kids? Gimme a break...yer the big dummy that re-spooled the reel...


Dude, I outcasted ya while I waz babysittin'. 

Like I said on the field, you look like yer havin' a seizure when you cast. 

You didn't even break 100 yeards today.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

darn... those are some fighting words NJ... but so true thou... Al, you better tighten up..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> darn... those are some fighting words NJ... but so true thou... Al, you better tighten up..



The 5-8 oz CTS could make anyone look like a great caster. That is a real nice, light and easy to load rod. Think Kwami said it best on a previous post, "casts like a Ballistic".


Weighing at around 16 oz...can give the 1569 and 1502 a good argument as one of the better "Point" rods.

Yeah the casts needs werking on...pull arm not pulling...too early when coming around...and that weird "ducking of the head"....a couple of more days...should be able to tweek the casts..

BTW...wanna thank Steve for bringing out the full arsenal of CTS rods.

How you feeling today,Steve? I know casting 16oz's, twice..over 120 yards gotta hurt the next day!


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Awwright...so here we be, 2/16/2008, TCC, 1400 (2:00 pm for you slime-ass civilians)..

Shooter, tha sawbonex put 200,000,000,000 mg of steriods in me back.....But I'll prolly need some arthur medicine......

Bring the inferno....

I wanna break it...

seayall there


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> How you feeling today,Steve? I know casting 16oz's, twice..over 120 yards gotta hurt the next day!


Not as bad as I thought I would. If the blanks are still down here next weekend, I'll join yall and bring em!

Oh, it was only 14oz not 16oz! Still can't beleive it went that far.

Here's Al casting the 5-8oz CTS:


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

hey guys i know that everyone can use more practice and id like to join you guys for some of the casting. I just finished makeing my own rod back in oct. and this winter weather and it being my first rod i have ever made Id like to cast it a little with you all at tcc but i do not know the location of the one you are talking about so please pm me with the information and hopefully ill be joining you soon.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya Custered one
Ya aint got enough arse to hardly bend my Inferno let alone break my stick 

Lord and bad back willing I will be there Saturday, can't say I will be up to casting but might have to show up and give evryone hail


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

05 grand slam said:


> hey guys i know that everyone can use more practice and id like to join you guys for some of the casting. I just finished makeing my own rod back in oct. and this winter weather and it being my first rod i have ever made Id like to cast it a little with you all at tcc but i do not know the location of the one you are talking about so please pm me with the information and hopefully ill be joining you soon.


Check yer Pm, call me and I'll git ya as lost as possible


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Custer.. sorry fer hi-jackin yer thread...

Gonna cast again this weekend @ the same field near the VB Amphi theater.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Custer.. sorry fer hi-jackin yer thread...
> 
> Gonna cast again this weekend @ the same field near the VB Amphi theater.



No problemmo Bro.....Us salty haired old farts who can still hit onefitty understand when ya choose other fields.....

That tender ego's a bitch aint it....


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i would like to come out again this sat, what time you think is good.? would like to get a few more in this time out. lets watch the wind and get on the correct end of the field this time.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yes please have a meet at the ampitheater i cannot get a ride out to tcc but if not this weekend what about next weekend at the ampitheater. if we can go their ill be able to get some sweet pics for you guys and maby a nice little vid to go with it. But its not all up to me you guys gotta decide.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Custer said:


> No problemmo Bro.....Us salty haired old farts who can still hit onefitty understand when ya choose other fields.....
> 
> That tender ego's a bitch aint it....


[email protected] Al,You just got owned!

Guess it is time to break out those super moderator powers....opcorn:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Custer said:


> No problemmo Bro.....Us salty haired old farts who can still hit onefitty understand when ya choose other fields.....
> 
> That tender ego's a bitch aint it....


Daaaayummmmn!!!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Ho Ho Ho!

Custer, I know I told you at least once before-long ago, that your reeee---par----tay was needed here.

case closed!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

That's OK fellas....ma skin's a lil too tough and weather fer an old man ta get my feathers ruffled.....

BTW....jus a lil more fuel to the fire to get my slumping cast back in full swing....

So...amphi-theater lot it is. Should be there around 8:00am on Saturday 2/16...bring yer Wanchese wedding shoes...betcha its gonna be muddy.

Will have the full length Fusion, Nitro and cut Fusion available. Jus' supply the reel.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

which amphi-theater r u guys talking about


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

virginia beach


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

well if some of yall are goin out to the amitheater im pirdy sure that I'll be meetin some of ya before i hopefully go fishin


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

ok there is a big field where kids play soccer right by the ampatheater where princess ann baseball #7 is. thats an open field better then the amp. that might be a better place plus no one will mess with u there.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

dang we got some fusion going on here half at TCC and half at the ampitheater.....Might have to attend both if my vicodin holds up!!!

Think Ill just hit TCC early (noon) and try to set up at the field Terry and I were eying as the little soccer fellas pushed us out the lasttime.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll try to get out there around noon, but I'm notoriously late all the time, so it'll be more like 1:00.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I had the last measured out in 100 foot incriments. Anyone have a problem with measuring in feet our should I break it down differently?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Got some things I need to handle. If I make progress tom then I will be there.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

mud said:


> I had the last measured out in 100 foot incriments. Anyone have a problem with measuring in feet our should I break it down differently?


I’m guessing inches is too much to ask.  Hope the cold & wind doesn’t hamper the turnout.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

ok so are we going to the ampitheater or what now i am just confused


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

ill be there unless there is rain to contend with. Looks like there are 2 places to ga casting tomorrow....ill be at TCC


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

ok im going to hopefully show up if one group is going to go the the amp. if they are at the soccer place ill just go striper hunting down in SB.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Be at TCC btwn 1-2....

Seayall


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

conditions look great guys im going to set up at the first field when you come thru the gates as I dont want us pushed out by the lil soccer players that like to come out around 2...see ya there


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I had a good time at TCC this afternoon.

Thanks to Cdog and Shooter for letting me throw their setups.

I had a little trouble on the field today. My best cast of the day was around 440 feet. I just couldn't get my timing down and my cast straight.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Good time today at Tcc. Got 325 with my 12’ Solaris spinner and Penn 7500SS. I never tried casting for grass carp before - next time I’ll try for a little more. Mean while, I have to find a conventional reel for the Sealine-X 11’3” XH I picked up from mud today. I’ll keep checking the Marketplace and I am open to suggestions. :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

No problem Jeff, at least ya didn't blow up our reels.

BTW after you left I dropped down to one black brake and gained some distance.Still can't break the 400' mark though.

Dipnet, ck your PM's.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

IT was a blast...nice meeting ya'll...

Soon, it'll be with bait..and for real...

seayall


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey dipnet, I've got a modified Abu 6600CB you're welcome to borrow until you pick something up. I've got two of them that are collecting dust at the moment. They're great to learn on.

Wish I could have made it out today, but I'm feeling like a bag of smashed a-holes today. Feels like an upper respiratory infection starting up. There's always next time.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had another good day throwing out there. Sorry I missed it! Hope to make the next one.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I just couldn't get my cast straight.


uh. so it was just yesterday?opcorn:


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Hey dipnet, I've got a modified Abu 6600CB you're welcome to borrow until you pick something up. I've got two of them that are collecting dust at the moment. They're great to learn on.
> 
> Wish I could have made it out today, but I'm feeling like a bag of smashed a-holes today. Feels like an upper respiratory infection starting up. There's always next time.


Thanks Terry,  I'll probably take you up on that at the next casting practice if I haven't scored a reel by then.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> uh. so it was just yesterday?opcorn:


Yep.

You can't cast 100 yards with your own high-dollar rods and reels.

I bet you couldn't reach 80 with someone elses.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Yep.
> 
> You can't cast 100 yards with your own high-dollar rods and reels.
> 
> I bet you couldn't reach 80 with someone elses.


really? you wanna bet your next paycheck on that? cuz I'll bet you mine


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> really? you wanna bet your next paycheck on that? cuz I'll bet you mine


Oh, it's you, Neil.

I got you confused with Al there for a second. 

That happens waaay too much for some reason. 

And I ain't betting you something you ain't got.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Catch*

What are ya'll catching out there? A buzz, I hope? Put the lines in the_* water *_gentlemen!!!! 

Skunk (and yes skunked last two outings, but I'm trying; I'm banned.)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> What are ya'll catching out there? I buzz, I hope? Put the lines in the water gentlemen!!!!
> 
> Skunk (and yes skunked last two outings)


Catching? Well me personally, nothing on the field. Casting is about getting together with friends and meeting new ones and helping new guys.

Fishing is what I do at night when I catch stripers...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Casting on a field is what you do not only to socialize and learn but also so you DON'T get embarrassed when you hit the point and TRY to keep up with the 5' 6" 150 lb. Asian doods that throw twice as far 
Oh yeah it also helps to catch fish as well when you're fishing farther out than the wash. :redface:

As far as catching that's why I wasn't there. Only two specks this weekend but one was paper and the other got invited home for dinner.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Grass casting has many advantages.

For one, aint no way I'll let a barney toss my **it when there may actually be fish around.

On the grass it's totally different, Blow it the hell up..

Also, where else can you cast so many different rods and reels??

When actually having bait who has the time to play? each minute may bring a fish...When there is no pressure to catch a fish, the trying out becomes more genuine...

Of course, if you can already hit the outer bar, then you need no practice....


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

well i couldnt make it if you didnt know but hopefully next meet i will. But friday night i went to a feild close to my house and did a little practice casting my self. And dont flame me ive only been casting since last july and when i started i used my uncles old rod an 70s-80s eara rod an old stuby heaver. thicker than any of the rods you guys have today. that thing is so hard to cast for me. But any way i wasnt useing that rod i was useing my heaver that i just made last oct. it has a nice bend in it to me but well u know its my rod and im used to it kind of thing. the only thing i dont like about it is that it is only rated from 2-6oz not that heavy of a rod. Now back to the story after a few practice casts i decided to count how many cranks it took me to reel it in. Now since i know that my reel takes in 47 inchess of line per crank and it took me 89 cranks to reel it in i casted 4183 inches divided by 12 for a foot 348.58 divided by 3 feet for a yard i casted 116.19 yards. With a little help from you guys i am hopeing to be casting 150yds by summer and maby hopefully even longer. well just hope i get to come and meet you guys out a the feild soon


----------

